# Dover Delaware Sub avalible



## DitchDigger (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm ready to go. I only have a few driveways and church parking lot to plow. I need more. If anyone out there needs some help let me know.

E-mail is [email protected]

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Derrick in NJ (Dec 21, 2004)

Heya Mike, did you get much snow down there? The Wife & I are thinking of moving to the Dover/Smyrna area within a year. I love it down there, especially at the race track!


----------



## DitchDigger (Oct 6, 2003)

*Still available.*

Hello folks,

Still looking for more work here in Dover. If you need some help this winter give me a shout.

Thanks


----------

